# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Dojimo se 17 mjeseci-nema menzisa?!

## kala

Ne znam jel to ovdje spada, ali mislim da mi najviše mogu pomoći mame koje dugo doje. Dakle, dojimo se i danju i noću(naravno da se budimo i po deset puta na noć). Eto ni poslije 17 mjesei nemam menzisa, a ovoga sam ljeta, za svaki slučaj stavila spiralu, "mirenu". Kakva su vaša iskustva s njom   Ginekolica kaže da je normalno da nemam men. jer još dojim, ali već mi je pomalo ludo. Znam i da "mirena" ponekad odgodi menzis. Ima li tko slično iskustvo?

----------


## Vodenjak

Uživaj u dojenju i guštaj bez menge. Ja sam je dobila nakon 7 mjeseci dojenja, a vjeruj voljela bi da je prošlo barem 17. Negdje imaš i topic _Prva menstruacija_ na podforumu Poslije poroda. Čini mi se da je rekorderka anek sa 25 mjeseci bez menge.

----------


## martinaP

Dosta žena uz Mirenu uopće nema mengu, nevezano za dojenje.

----------


## Luna Rocco

18 mjeseci bez menge. Dojimo po cijele noći, danju 2-3 x. No, ja sam prije trudnoće imala PCOS i menge 2-3 puta godišnje...

----------


## mamma Juanita

normalno je.
virni ovdje
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...truacija+++dio
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...t=menstruacija

----------


## džez

i ja se još uvijek držim nakon 21 mj.   :Wink:

----------


## tambek

19 mjeseci i...jos nista

----------


## MARIE

13 mjeseci i još ništa... Međutim sad stalno imam neke probleme (e. coli, trihomonas) koje nikada prije nisam imala... Moja ginekologica tvrdi da se to ne ne bi ni dogodilo odnosno da bi se lako riješilo da imam menzes...
TAko da ga je u biti jedva čekam

----------


## enela

13 mjeseci i 11 dana, još ništa (+9 mj trudnoće). Ali baš me zadnjih nekoliko dana tu i tam nekaj štrecne ko pred mengu. A ja ju još ne bi...

----------


## angelina_2004

Blago ti se.....
Ja sam oba puta dobila mengu 3 mjeseca nakon poroda  :Rolling Eyes:  .
A prvi puta sam dojila do 1,5 godine, a sada sa 11 mjeseci još uvijek dojim.
A menga redovito stiže svakih 28 dana...   :Sad:  . Bila i sretna da je nemam.

----------


## enela

> 13 mjeseci i 11 dana, još ništa (+9 mj trudnoće). Ali baš me zadnjih nekoliko dana tu i tam nekaj štrecne ko pred mengu. A ja ju još ne bi...


Evo, stigla i menga   :Sad:  . Nakon 13 mjeseci i 17 dana.

----------


## džez

tkone želi ni nakon ohoho vremena dobiti menzes, neka ne posta na ovom topicu   :Grin:  

ja sam dobila jučer nakon 21 mj. i 7 dana   :Sad:

----------


## dorotea24

Ja dobijem svaka 2 mjeseca nešto jako slabo i totalno čudno :/

----------


## enela

> Ja dobijem svaka 2 mjeseca nešto jako slabo i totalno čudno :/


I ova moja je neka slaba - mislim da bi ju dva uloška popila.

----------


## zmaj

9mj + 11mj = NEMA je :D 
ne fali mi  :Smile:

----------


## LIMA

Ni meni, dakle, *zmaj* minus 11 dana. Nije da mi fali ali ja planiram za koji mjesec drugu trudnoću a malac se pobrinuo da još neko vrijeme bude bez konkurencije.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Džizus, ovaj topic je doista uklet - i ja sam danas dobila mengu!! Zadnju sam imala u 5. mjesecu 2005., 2 mjeseca prije začeća. 8)

----------


## maria71

ajde, neka je.....a sad u nove pobjede  po reproduktivnom pitanju

----------


## mirje

i ja ... jučer ... a nisam imala poštenu već ... 5 godina   :Embarassed:  
osjećam se fuj, zaboravila ja kako to izgleda   :Grin:

----------


## džez

> Džizus, ovaj topic je doista uklet - i ja sam danas dobila mengu!! Zadnju sam imala u 5. mjesecu 2005., 2 mjeseca prije začeća. 8)


  :Laughing:  fakat uklet!

ja sam zadnju normalnu imala čak u 8. mj. 2004. nakon toga jednu isprovociranu, pa operaciju ciste na jajniku i još jednu nikakvu nakon toga, 2 mj. prije začeća, i sad koma... preksinoć me dotukao totalni shock...glava me bolila za poludit, povraćalo mi se, iskrvarila sam ko nikad do sad... čak sam išla leći u 23 h, što se isto nije desilo već sto godina... a malac, ko da je nanjušio stanje stvari... za promjenu, nije se tu noć budio za cikiti sve do 6 ujutro   :Heart:

----------


## zmaj

i ja sam ostala paf...jučer dođem u goste i osjetim neš  :Mad:  
reko NIJE valjda....
srećom nije...  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

I kod mene je kao u Psihu. :shock:  :shock:

----------


## tambek

U nadi da ću i ja uskoro dobiti, ponovo se prijavljujem.
Od 1.06.2005. i 19 1/2 mjeseci dojenja, ništa.
A dobro bi nam legla ovulacija...

----------


## cekana

Ja sam dobila nakon 9mj. ali sam se isto osjećala kao da mi je 13 god, prva menga  :shock:  i   :Embarassed:

----------


## bimba iaia

He,he   :Grin:   mene već svi pitaju da li stiže prinova,a meni još ni m. nije stigla.I ne fali mi . 8) 
Btw.ni cup mi nije još stigo  :/ Valjda svi znaju da mi ne treba?!

----------


## vimmerby

> Džizus, ovaj topic je doista uklet


ne vjerujem!
jučer sam nabasala na topic slučajno, tražeći nečiji post, pročitam ovo i još koji post onak zbrda zdola i neću dalje čitati iz čistog praznovjerja!   :Embarassed:  
i računam si još nonšalantno navečer kak sam blažena fino bez menge 22 mjeseca, koja divota! 

i sad se probudim ujutro i ta-da-da-dam! evo prasice...
i kaj mi je sad to trebalo da čitam?! e pa nije!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ta-na-na-na (muzika iz Zone sumraka) - moderatorice, može li netko na ovaj topic zakačiti disclaimer "ne otvarajte ako ne želite dobiti mengu" :shock:

----------


## Felix

mene nije strah  :Grin:  
17 mjeseci dojenja i jos je nema. ne fali mi, ali ne bih se ni bunila da se vrati. ono, totalno mi je svejedno.
samo se nadam da bi mooozda potakla smanjenje nocnog dojenja...

----------


## enela

> samo se nadam da bi mooozda potakla smanjenje nocnog dojenja...


U nadi je spas  :Grin:  

 :Nope:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> samo se nadam da bi mooozda potakla smanjenje nocnog dojenja...


Nadaj se.
Iza nas je najgora noć u životu. Ja drugi dan menge, curim u slapovima, Kaleb vrišti i grize sisu, nanašamo ga MD i ja na smjene, budan uz plakanje od ponoći do 6 ujutro...
Ne želiš iskusiti kombinaciju ionako paklenih noći + paklene menge.  :No:

----------


## džez

> samo se nadam da bi mooozda potakla smanjenje nocnog dojenja...


  :Laughing:   grohotom se nasmijah... i još jednom   :Laughing:  

ja se nakon prve prospavane noći ponadala da ga je odbio miris, okus, hormoni, bilo što... ali no way, očigledno se radilo o zavaravanju protivnika... cicamo i dalje noću sve do jutra, s cicom u ustima od ponoći-jedan, pa sve do buđenja, nakon buđenja još malo u svjesnom stanju, sve dok mi mjehur ne priprijeti prsnućem, jer se, naravno, zbog prikačenog sisavca noću ne dižem u wc...


kad bolje promislim, ja i nisam skroz normalna osoba   :shock:

----------


## enela

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo se nadam da bi mooozda potakla smanjenje nocnog dojenja...
> 
> 
>    grohotom se nasmijah... i još jednom   
> 
> ja se nakon prve prospavane noći ponadala da ga je odbio miris, okus, hormoni, bilo što... ali no way, očigledno se radilo o zavaravanju protivnika... cicamo i dalje noću sve do jutra, s cicom u ustima od ponoći-jedan, pa sve do buđenja, nakon buđenja još malo u svjesnom stanju, sve dok mi mjehur ne priprijeti prsnućem, jer se, naravno, zbog prikačenog sisavca noću ne dižem u wc...
> ...


X

----------


## VIPmama

nakon 30 mjeseci

----------


## tambek

:Cekam:   :Cekam:

----------


## Buffy

Evo i mene u uklete   :Sad:  
Zadnja menga 06.2005. i bas sam bila sretna sto je nema.
Dosla je u subotu nakon 28 mjeseci i od tad se osjecam, kao sto Cekana vec rece, ko da mi je 13 godina i prvi put sam dobila.
Citav civot se nosim s PCOSom i menga mi nikad nije bila draga jer je dolazila neredovito bila bi obilna i bolna svaki put. 
I sad je tako a jos dojimo po cijele noći i danju 3-4 x.
Mrzim mrzim mrzim   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## drndalica

... :Cekam:  ...  :Coffee: ...   :Raspa: ...   :Cekam: ...

----------


## mara

Luna, dobila mengu 2 dana prije tebe
nakon *4,5 godina*

i baš mi je u stvari bilo drago
kao da mi se vratila prijateljica   :Grin:

----------


## anchi

I ja bi mengu!  :Grin:

----------


## Asha

i ja sam je se već zaželila   :Grin:  
već 15 mjeseci dojimo, a nje nema i nemaaaaaa

----------


## sabaleta

22 i pol mjeseca i eto je opet 8)

----------


## MarikaPika

Blago vama!!!  :Sad:  
Ja dobila posle dva meseca.....i pored sisavca.....
Samo sam se bojala da mi nece odbijati siku kad imam.Ali sve je u redu,mala joj promena ukusa izgleda godi.

----------


## tambek

DOBILA!!!
 :D

----------


## melina1

Dojim 18 mjeseci, od menge ni M. Pišem post, kako bih dobila mengu. Vjerovale ili ne, sad je već stvarno dugo i fali mi. I mene zna štrecnuti dolje pa bih voljela da dođe

----------


## Rency

evo mi dojimo vec 15 mj i od m.nista,mislim super jel je nema ali mi bi jos jednog bebia   :Love:

----------


## Shakti

Interesantno. Aj da vidim sta ce da se desi.
Dojimo godinu dana, znaci 21mesec bez menge. Ponekad mi zafali, ali malo. Mada, nisam jos nabavila mooncup, sve se mislim nece jos, a ne vraca mi se u uloske.

----------


## mara

krajnji ti je trenutak da ga naručiš
vidiš da ovaj topic djeluje

----------


## anchi

Nešto nije u redu sa topicom, moje još nema...  :Grin:  Ajde dođi, dođi, ja bi drugu bebu... 8)

----------


## Buffy

Moram Vam prijaviti neugodnu nuspojavu vezanu uz redovnu menstruaciju.
Kod ovulacije bradavice mi postanu toliko osjetljive da su evo prepune ragada. Dojenje je toliko bolno da o tome zapravo ne zelim ni misliti   :Sad:  
A necu prestati dojiti, nema sanse sve dok E to ne pozeli sama!
Dakle is is is is menga od mene

----------


## Shakti

Hmm, proslo tri dana i nista. Mozda ovaj topic deluje tako da koja zeli (pa makar i potajno) dobice, a one koje radije ne - neka cekaju, ima vremena.

----------


## blazena

citala ovaj topik prije tjedan dana i evo da prijavim da radi   :Laughing:  
dobila mengu 12 mj i tjedan dana nakon poroda. 
i radujem joj se. 
mozda budem bar nalik onoj staroj, napokon.

----------


## Hady

kod mene isto, dojim skoro 15 mjeseci, a još je nema - točno mi fali da se malo "pročistim" (a kupila i mc   :Laughing:  )

----------


## paljetak

I ja se nadam dobiti mengicu (gle kak joj tepam  :Smile:  ) i postati ona stara. 13 mj. dojenja a menga niks. I ja bi drugu beeeebuuuu :/

----------


## LIMA

:Cekam:   još ništa. Tek toliko da se javim da me ulovi jinx s ovog topica jer lagano planiram novu trudnoću!

----------


## LIMA

Haha paljetak, očito se i ti iz istog razloga prijavljuješ!

----------


## paljetak

Da LIMA, ali dajem joj fore(mengi) jos koji mjesec pa pocinjem cupat kosu. Ili mozda moji jajnici skuze ovaj topic pa prorade  :Grin:  Ah, sta bude bude, necu se zato ostaviti dojenja.

----------


## dmagi10

Niti kod mene još ništ, a evo začas bude N. star 15 mj!

----------


## Felix

20 mj, jos nista. vec sam zaboravila kako to izgleda...

----------


## ruža

imala bi pitanje za iskusne ili malo bolje od mene informirane?molim vas recite mi kad se dobije menstruacija u tjeku dojenja je li od tad redovita ili ne mora biti..

----------


## ruža

a da nisam rekla da sam prvu dobila nakon 17 mjeseci poroda,sve u redu,na pregledu,sad se osjećam super,zadnje dvije su malo u povećim razmacima...pa sad ne znam je li netko imao slično :? ,je li to normalno?  :Grin:

----------


## VIPmama

ja sam dobila nakon 30 mjeseci uz dojenje. Prvih nekoliko neredovito, zatim se ciklus skratio  :/

----------


## enela

> imala bi pitanje za iskusne ili malo bolje od mene informirane?molim vas recite mi kad se dobije menstruacija u tjeku dojenja je li od tad redovita ili ne mora biti..


Prvu dobila nakon 13.5 mj dojenja, pa iduća nakon skoro 2 mjeseca i sad opet nakon točno 2 mjeseca. Meni je očito neredovita.

----------


## ruža

hvala VIPmama i enela,već sam mislila da nešto nije u redu. :D

----------


## ruža

> kod mene isto, dojim skoro 15 mjeseci, a još je nema - točno mi fali da se malo "pročistim" (a kupila i mc   )




hady,malo sam škicnula u tvoj album,ajme Petra je divna,preslatka  :Zaljubljen:   :Bye:

----------


## ruža

dobila sam sve pet,ajme moram reći da sam se zaželila i ovog osjećaja   :Laughing:

----------


## Kate76

Evo da se prijavim, skoro 13 mjeseci i ništa od menge. Možda i zato što sam jako smršavila, a možda i zato jer još dojim  :D !

----------


## Cubana

Ja sam dobila 10-ak dana prije Janinih 18 mjeseci. Još uvijek dojimo.

----------


## Dragonfly

I ja je željno iščekujem   :Sad:  Dojimo se 17 mjeseci i nikako da dođe...
Već sam počela nosit narukvicu od gagata (navodno pomaže), samo da se vrati. 
Mi bi drugu bebu.....

P.S. Ko je neće, nek šalje meni....  :Laughing:

----------


## janiczsa

možda i meni stigne nakon ovog...

godina dana dojenja i još 13 mjeseci prije toga. Znači 25 mjeseci bez menge!

----------


## janiczsa

stigla :D

----------


## Rency

evo i ja prijavljujem sretan dolazak gospode M nakon 28 mj. i bas sam sretna ,sad mozemo u akciju :D

----------


## paljetak

Kod nas jos nista od menge, evo M. ima vec 16 mjeseci. Mi bi drugu bebu,a nemam srca M na silu odvajati od cike. Pa kolko jos moram cekati tetu crvenu :?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Anci

Mislim da sam čitala tu na forumu da su neke mame izbacivale noćno dojenje u tom slučaju.
Mada, tvoja curica je premala da joj išta objasniš.

----------


## paljetak

Hm, nocno dojenje izbaciti? Pa jedino tak i dojim, rijetko po danu cica, osim kad sam iz nocne. A nis, svega sam toga i ja svjesna, i dalje cekam da menga dodje a da ne prekidam dojenje.

----------


## Rency

mi nismo nis izbacivali,jedino je bila malo prorjedila dnevene podoje i eto ti je na...

----------


## koryanshea

navodno sto vise dojenja u lezecem polozaju pomaze u odgadanju menstruacije... ilitiga odmaze u dobivanju iste  :Smile:

----------


## Rency

ma daj...prvi put cujem,kaj  to fakat ima veze  :?

----------


## koryanshea

to su sve rekla-kazala informacije koje sam pokupila s jednog drugog foruma, sorry sto nemam konkretne izvore (ali zemske tamo su poprilicno alergicne na bapske price pa im vjerujem  :Smile:  )

- dojenje u vremenu od 2 do 6 ujutro (neki kazu od 1 do 5, ovisi valjda koje doba godine  :Smile:  )
- dojenje svako par sati (dakle bez puno duzih razmaka)
- dojenje u lezecem polozaju

to sve bi trebalo pomoc u odgadanju menstruacije.

naravno ima svih ekstremnih slucajeva - od ne rađenja niceg od navedenog pa ne dobije mengu dvi godine ili radi sve pa dobije nako 6 tjedana - tu ne mozemo nista  :Wink:

----------


## koryanshea

uf, da jos malo pojasnim (da bar ima edit ovdje  :Smile:  )
navodno dojenjem u lezecem polozaju organizam prima signal da mama nije spremna na iducu bebu  :Smile: 
evo raspitujem se za konkretnije izvore pa javim!

----------


## Felix

prijavljujem, napokon - 23 mjeseca nakon poroda odnosno 32 mjeseca nakon zadnje menge. da, dojimo nocu i to puno.

----------


## LIMA

I ja se prijavljujem, stigla nakon više od 16 mjeseci, odnosno 25 računajući i trudnoću.
Mi dojimo puuuno noću, a donedavno smo dojili ISKLJUČIVO ležeći, tako da mi ova priča i nije toliko nevjerojatna. Sve u svemu, osjećam se čudno, čak me nije ništa boljelo iako me prije znalo rasturati od bolova.

----------


## mali mrav

I kod mene još niš od menge. Skoro 12 mj. od poroda. Nije da mi fali, nego ja bi drugu bebu. I mi dojimo noću ,ležeći 2-3 puta( nekad 1 , a nekad obje cike), a danju 4-5 puta. Mislila sam da noćno(često) dojenje utječe na "nedolazak" menge, al izgleda da se varam. To je izgleda ipak individualno.

----------


## koryanshea

> Mislila sam da noćno(često) dojenje utječe na "nedolazak" menge, al izgleda da se varam. To je izgleda ipak individualno.


ne kuzim... kako se varas, ako mnogo dojis nocu i menga ti ne dolazi? mislim da to ne znaci da DOK GOD se drzis toga, menga nece doc. ovako ju samo odgadjas.
individualno je to kad ce tvom organizmu dosadit :Smile: 

probaj smanjit nocne podoje i izbacit lezece dojenje (ako se beba nece ljutit  :Smile: ).

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> I kod mene još niš od menge. Skoro 12 mj. od poroda. Nije da mi fali, nego ja bi drugu bebu. I mi dojimo noću ,ležeći 2-3 puta( nekad 1 , a nekad obje cike), a danju 4-5 puta. Mislila sam da noćno(često) dojenje utječe na "nedolazak" menge, al izgleda da se varam. To je izgleda ipak individualno.


ma i ja mislim da je individualno i da nema puno veze kak, kol'ko itd. mama doji... evo, cure koje dugo niste dobile mengu, ja vam mogu samo reci - blago vama! evo, ja sam oba puta dobila nakon cetiri mjeseca, a krvarenje nakon poroda trajalo mi je oba puta sest tjedana!   :Rolling Eyes:  
eto, pa racunajte kol'ko sam bila bez menge - dva i pol mjeseca.   :Mad: 
intenzivno sam dojila nocu i danju, i jos uvijek dojim...   :Smile:

----------


## diči

Evo i mene! 13 mjeseci bez menge a ja bih drugu bebu! Dojimo noću Stoga, mengo pliz dodji!  :D

----------


## Dragonfly

Nakon 19 mjeseci  :D  :D 
Idemo dalje!!
 :Grin:

----------


## maaja79

ja sam dobila nakon 13 mjeseci, taman kad sam se vratila na posao
tako da mi se cini da povratak menge ima veze s intenzitetom dojenja

----------


## Mihovil

ja sam dobila nakon 22 mj, dojim eto već više od tri godine, ciklusi su mi se smanjili, ali mi je pms izraženiji, ponekad osjetim ovulaciju ponekad i ne. Počeli smo raditi na bebi pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## blue angel

Ja sam je uz dojenje dobila nakon 4 mjeseca i 4 dana...  :Saint:

----------


## darva

Ja sam pogledala ovu temu zbog prijateljice  i moram reci da ste me bas nasmijale sa "ukletim topicem"   :Laughing:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Nadam se i da će na mene 'djelovati' ovaj 'topic', jer nakon 19 mjeseci dojenja teško mi je prekinuti, a željela bih još jednu bebicu. Javit ću rezultate, ako budu ubrzo

----------


## Leilani-m

Ja sam dobila baš prošli tjedan... Nakon nešto manje od 20 mjeseci nakon poroda  :Sad:  Ne bih se bunila da je još malo pričekala... Baš i je bilo lijepo bez uložaka i tampona :D
I da.. još uvijek dojimo danju i noću x puta dnevno.

----------


## kli_kli

Skoro 18 meseci od porodjaja, i jos uvek nista.
Hocu mecu!
Najvise zbog toga sto mi je papa test kao kod bakute od 60 leta.
Gin me smara da cu da dobijem cancer od dojenja :prevrcem ocima:

----------


## pčelicaMaja

Ovaj topik stvarno ko da je uklet, moram javiti frendici. meni nije trebao jer sam dobila prije 3 mjeseca, nakon 19 mjeseci (+ 9 mj trudnoće), uopće mi nije falila, iako valjda je bolje da se tijelo vrati u funkciju od prije poroda. al mi je jako obilna, nije bolna, ali nije nikada ni bila.

----------


## kli_kli

Ja se jos jednom prijavljujem! 21 mesec i nista, a rado bih da dobijem.

----------


## mamitzi

10 mjeseci i ništa. nadam se da će biti kao prošli put kad sam dobila nakon 20m mjeseci, ali sam imala užasan pms (par mjeseci, a nikad prije i nikad poslije).

----------


## frost

evo ja posle 9 meseci i dalje nisam dobila m.
ne znam ni da li zelim ili ne.. tj. volela bi samo da znam da je sve o.k.

----------


## frost

i da, sisa i danju i nocu, odbija dohranu

----------


## Mimah

Ja, evo, 18. mjesec i još ništa...

----------


## kli_kli

> 10 mjeseci i ništa. nadam se da će biti kao prošli put kad sam dobila nakon 20m mjeseci, ali sam imala užasan pms (par mjeseci, a nikad prije i nikad poslije).


kakav si pms imala?
ja sam jezivo naduta vec mesecima, a ponekad bas osetim kao da cu da dobijem, a ono nista.
da ne pricam kako mi se odrazava na raspolozenje...

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

1. M 20 mj. nakon poroda, uredna, bez bolova; još dojim. Sad me interesira kakva i kada će biti sljedeća; nadam se da će i dalje biti sve OK.

----------


## frost

a sad da pitam vas jer ste vi i imale to iskustvo dugog ne dobijanja menge.
kad zelite drugo dete, koliko je potrebno ciklusa da se, eto, mozda, organizam vrati u normalu ili oporavi hormonski 
nekako mi ne zvuci logicno da je o.k. odmah opet zatrudneti?
nije da hocu odmah drugu bebu, ali ta opcija je otvorena, a zavisi naravno od menge, naravno

----------


## kli_kli

ja znam za dosta primera (jednu od njih i licno poznajes  :Smile: ) zena koje su zatrudnele ili u prvom ciklusu posle prve menge, ili dok jos nisu dobile mengu.
jajna celija je jajna celija  :Smile: 
ako se plasis zbog nivoa hormona, ako dolazi do ovulacije, onda je sve ok, eventualno moze da bude nizi nivo cirkulisuceg proglesterona, ali znas da je za odrzavanje trudnoce bitniji onaj lokalni, tako da to nije problem.
najtacniji dokaz da je bila ovulacija je trudnoca  :Smile:

----------


## frost

:Smile: 
nisam mislila toliko na nivo hormona, vise ono da se organizam nekako stabilizuje hormonski.. otkud znam, lupam verovatno.
nekako, volela bih da se vratim u normalno stanje pre nego sto opet eventualno opet uletim u drugo.. sad kontam da sam u nekom trecem  :Wink:

----------


## kli_kli

Evo sta sam nasla, mislim da se bas ovo meni dogadja:
"During breast feeding, there is an interval when your body is "gearing up" for ovulation and normal cycles, and has hormonal activity affecting the ovarian follicles, but not true ovulation yet. "

http://www.canfp.org/artman/publish/article_465.shtml

----------


## frost

a ja jos pijem ogromne kolicine omege 3 i nista se posebno nije desilo da brze dobijem
pijem zbog dojenja a pre toga sam zbog trudnoce, ne zbog ovulacije, ali eto da kazem moje iskustvo.

----------


## kli_kli

U stvari, meni se ovde sve razjasnilo:
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/normal/fertility.html

Iznenadio me jako visok procenat mama koje ekoloski doje i dobiju mecu izmedju 12 i 24 meseca, a i podatak da cak 8% dobije i nakon 24 meseca.
Ja sam s Novijem dobila rano (skoro 6 meseci), ali sam osecala da dugo nisam ovulirala, i sad i verujem da sam bila u pravu.

S obzirom na pricu s tanjim endometrijumom i posledicnim uticajem na (ne)mogucnost implementacije, pitam se da li se i meni nesto slicno desilo kad sam zatrudnela s Nopvijevih 2 godine i kasnije s 2.5 godine, jer sam oba puta na pocetku imala jako malu betu i uopsteno mi je kasnila implementacija (prva od tih trudnoca je i yavrsila missedom, ali to nema veze s dojenjem).

----------


## frost

da, ima logike sve to

kakav je to termine ekoloski doje?
pretpostavljam da znam sta hoces da kazes, ali otkud taj termin?

----------


## frost

aha, vidis, nocno dojenje produzava to kako ga ja zovem  :Smile:  "trece doba" tj. ne dugo ne dobijanje menstruacije.

----------


## SikaPika

uh, ja evo nakon 11 mjeseci dojenja ipak dobila mengu
baš jučer
M. doji dva puta danju, pred noćno spavanje, dva puta noću i ujutro kada se probudi
baš sam mislila da će izostati još koji mjesec

----------


## kli_kli

*Ekolosko dojenje - Rodin clanak*

Ali vidis, bitan je i zbir sveg vremena provedenog dojeci u toku 24 sata.

Ja vec 15-ak dana imam "cramps" sa bockanjem u grudima, bas me zanima kad ce i meca :nestrpljiva: 
Imamo 21 mesec i nesto dana...

----------


## Alecita

Prijavljujem da sam dobila, evo danas, nakon preko dve godine bez menstruacije! I nije da mi je nedostajala.. Filip ce 12. napuniti 18 meseci, i jos uvek dojimo punom parom...

----------


## mare-

nakon 16 mjeseci i 10 dana dojenja stigla..tako je lijepo bilo svih ovih mjeseci :Smile: 
a. i dalje siki ajmeeee...

----------

